# Kindle DX - road warrior reports



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a "Road Warrior" report on my Kindle DX.

I have both a Kindle 2 and a Kindle DX. I travel a lot with my work - about thirty trips per year. Initially, I intended to use my DX at home, and to take my K2 with me on the road.

The past few trips, though, I've opted for the DX. I figured, if one of the targets of the DX is for business users (with its large format and native PDF-reading capabilities), I should put it through its paces on the road.

First, in terms of portability, the DX slides easily into my backpack - right where my Kindle 2 typically rides. (Top view of bag shown below.)










Going through airport security, the DX evidently qualifies as a "large electronic device". About half the time, I'm asked by the TSA security scanner to remove it from the backpack and to run it separately through the scanner. From now on, I'll probably just pull it out and separate it. I've rarely had to do that with the Kindle 2 - only on one occasion was I asked to run it through separately from my backpack.

For use on the plane, I found the Kindle DX worked great. It's not so big that it's unwieldy, and I do enjoy the larger screen. The shots below are on a small twin-prop (Horizon Air, which is a feeder airline for Alaska).










Using the DX in landscape mode pretty much fills up the tray table area, at least on this small plane. I don't see myself using landscape mode often, and rarely on an airplane.










Right now, my plan for using the DX and the K2 has reversed. I would be happy with either device - but my preference for travel is the DX. And, ironically, I prefer the Kindle 2 for at-home reading; most of my reading at home is in bed and I find the smaller size and weight of the K2 to be preferable for that.

I know we have other frequent-flying members out there - - I'd love to hear other road warrior reports on Kindle, Kindle 2, and/or Kindle DX.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Harvey, thanks so much for your travel with the DX report.
Love that you are reading Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I travel with my only Kindle, my K1.  So far I've taken on a flight and a road trip.  On the recent road trip, it was delightful to have in the car.  I have a purse with a separate compartment that the K1 lives in, and I ALWAYS had it with me.  I used to go through a LOT of books on a trip and have to shed them behind me as we traveled and buy new ones.  Now, I just go to the Home page and select another book!  This last trip, we were in an area where I didn't have Internet access when the Metro accident in our hometown of Washington, DC occurred.  But I was able to use Whispernet to download the Washington Post and get the latest detailed reports of what happened!  (I know I could have used the browser, but I just don't use it much!)

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures.  BTW, the coffee looks good.    I judge a good cup of coffee by color--and smell--and, of course, taste.

I've taken my K2 on a few road trips.  On the last one, while hubby drove, I actually downloaded maps to check directions.  It was a bit klunky, but it worked.


----------



## jaybird123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good post.  I've been thinking about taking my DX with me while traveling--I like the Whispernet capability; it's also better for the "quick" reading content such as periodicals, tech manuals etc.  I've also found that I prefer the K2 for long reading marathons in bed or on the floor in the living room.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm surprised that you laid the DX down so close to your coffee, especially on a plane!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for the review, nice book you are reading


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

marianner said:


> I'm surprised that you laid the DX down so close to your coffee, especially on a plane!


It was a smooth flight, for a change! And, I had no seatmate. Otherwise, I wouldn't take that chance!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ellesu said:


> Thanks for the pictures. BTW, the coffee looks good.  I judge a good cup of coffee by color--and smell--and, of course, taste.
> 
> I've taken my K2 on a few road trips. On the last one, while hubby drove, I actually downloaded maps to check directions. It was a bit klunky, but it worked.


It's acceptable - and at least Horizon uses real half-n-half and not the white powder that some other airlines serve.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'm surprised that you laid the DX down so close to your coffee, especially on a plane!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am glad to see that someone else finds the KDX portable as well.

It's helpful I think,as it seems some are under the impression that the KDX is just too big to be portable.

Good review. Thanks 



edited to fix a typo


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

How cool is that!

Sounds to me like you should just sell your K2 to me.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

everyman said:


> Love that you are reading Lord of the Rings.


Believe it or not those nine words led to a sale for The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy) as I would never have noticed what was being read on the DX in the pics. You see, while I had never intended on reading any of J. R. R Tolkiens books (don't ask me why as I have no idea) I couldn't resist checking out samples upon finding out that they were available for the Kindle. Maybe it's because the fantasy book I'm trying to force my way through now is leaving a foul taste in mouth (not naming names) but I just *had* to buy those books.

I apologize for taking this into a tangent but I had to say something after spending $20 I hadn't expected to spend for books I had never expected to read.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Question--have you noticed that certain airports have been more likely to ask you to remove the kindle from your carry-on then others?


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

I am just starting to us my DX for presentations.  I put my notes etc. in a pdf file and then port them over to the Kindle.  I just set it on the lectern or podium as the case might be.  A gentle tap of my finger takes me to the next page and viola some people even think I have remembered what to say. By the way I use it in landscape, (bigger).  So far so good.  I think it is going to be a big help.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

scarlet said:


> Question--have you noticed that certain airports have been more likely to ask you to remove the kindle from your carry-on then others?


My local airport (BLI) is a small but busy airport, and that's where I've most often had to remove it. On recent trips, I've had to remove it in IAD (Washington-Dulles), and in OKC (Will Rogers Airport in Oklahoma City). I did not have to remove it in HLN (that's Helena, Montana - not Honolulu, unfortunately!). But that could all be up to whims of the particular screener on that day.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> My local airport (BLI) is a small but busy airport, and that's where I've most often had to remove it. On recent trips, I've had to remove it in IAD (Washington-Dulles), and in OKC (Will Rogers Airport in Oklahoma City). I did not have to remove it in HLN (that's Helena, Montana - not Honolulu, unfortunately!). But that could all be up to whims of the particular screener on that day.


Thanks. You're right, it may be due more to the screener then the airport, but I was curious.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvey said:


> It was a smooth flight, for a change! And, I had no seatmate. Otherwise, I wouldn't take that chance!


 Harvey, I enjoyed your report very much. I am feeling the same way about carrying the DX on vacation.

But that picture of it lying flat while the coffee was nearby gave me a fright. You can hit turbulance so suddenly! And then for a person like me, clumsy too often, that's another reason I'd not do that.

It's a beautiful unit, isn't it. Wonderful display. ( And, unlike some others, I like the keyboard. )


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Good report, Harvey. Thanks. My next Kindle is going to be a DX. Actually, it will be my husband's Kindle. He took over custody of Thor, my iTouch, when I got Sunny, my K2. I love Sunny, but I miss Thor (music, etc.) and I do love that touch screen. So I have to get my DH a DX to get him to return Thor. I think I can tempt him by saying he can use a DX for business purposes. So I've started saving again. All my loose change is going into the piggy bank I emptied to buy Sunny. I haven't taken Sunny on a plane--yet. I wouldn't dare put him next to a cup of coffee because I am a spiller.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

A few weeks ago I flew to Pasadena and back from Columbus, OH and it was great having the DX. No problem with security. Left it in the bag. No questions asked. Read it the whole time on the plane. Great and the flight attendant was impressed. Think I sold one for Amazon to her and maybe a few more along the way!!!! Had no problem using in Landscape. I do this, because of my reading eyesight. I had coffee too, though I bring my own, usually Starbucks. . .LOL and in a travel mug. So I don't take the chance of spilling on my expensive but worth it Kindle. . .Loved it for traveling. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a great travel report, thanks for posting it. You've summed up my own personal thoughts on the DX quite well.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

L.Canton said:


> That's a great travel report, thanks for posting it. You've summed up my own personal thoughts on the DX quite well.


What she said.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your comments and feedback! Here's another way I'm finding the DX useful on the road:

For a frequent traveller, I have the world's worst sense of direction. I rely heavily on maps and my GPS. And over the years I've collected a folder of PDF files, of maps and directions to get to the various places I frequent around the country.

Some of these are text files, converted to PDF, that have building directions (e.g. "park in the white parking garage in the back, and take rear elevators to go to the security desk on the 3rd floor").

I've dragged-and-dropped that entire folder onto my Kindle DX.

Now, I've got all of my electronic versions of all of those directions and maps with me on the road.










And the landscape orientation is perfect for displaying the maps in large, easy-to-read type while I'm driving.










By the way, please add my name to the list of people who want folders on the Kindle. It's great to have these files, but they do clutter up my Kindle's home page. At least I have them named consistently, so I can find them with a title sort or through search.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Harvey, thanks so much for the advise and information. I appreciate good maps and sometimes, especially when you are in a place you do not know and someone else has been there and knows the way. It would be great to have it in PDF form on the Kindle. I love that you are so helpful to all here on the Kindleboard.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Spiritwind 1 said:



> ...
> I had coffee too, though I bring my own, usually Starbucks. . .LOL and in a travel mug. So I don't take the chance of spilling on my expensive but worth it Kindle. . .Loved it for traveling. Have a great week everyone!


Yes, I think I should be a little less reckless with my Kindle and start using a covered coffee cup!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the great review. I really was under the impression that the dx was much to large and would be hard to use on travel. Thanks for showing the other side.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yes, I think I should be a little less reckless with my Kindle and start using a covered coffee cup!!


Harvey: You should use a coffee cup with a lid. I try to keep my Kindles away from liquids at all times. I would be scared to have coffee that close to my kindle.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Wonderful review!


----------



## KindleWorldTraveler (Jun 10, 2009)

I too, travel a lot.  The DX is my first Kindle.  I travel mostly from a small airport and haven't been asked to move it from my bag to date.  I've traveled through Mexico City and Newark recently, and no one has asked me to remove it there either.  I was only asked to put my bag on its side in Newark - well, I wasn't asked, I was berated by the nasty TSA person there.  Most of the people in that airport are nasty anyway   .  

I have the M edge platform cover for my DX and I found that I could prop it on the tray table when I travel coach.  I was a little nervous with a 3 year old boy who was sitting next to me, playing with his cars, but there were no incidents to report.  

I love the idea of keeping pdf's of my directions that I get from the web right on my Kindle.  I'll be GPS-less when I get to my destination this week, since my boyfriend needs my GPS more than I do, but the Kindle will come in handy.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Harvey said:


> My local airport (BLI) is a small but busy airport, and that's where I've most often had to remove it. On recent trips, I've had to remove it in IAD (Washington-Dulles), and in OKC (Will Rogers Airport in Oklahoma City). I did not have to remove it in HLN (that's Helena, Montana - not Honolulu, unfortunately!). But that could all be up to whims of the particular screener on that day.


Do you have your Kindle turned on or off when it goes through the detectors? Would going through the detectors harm it at all?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

idolguy said:


> Do you have your Kindle turned on or off when it goes through the detectors? Would going through the detectors harm it at all?


It is turned off when going through, but the detectors would not harm it whether it was on or off. A lot of electronic devices go through those detectors and the X-rays will not harm them.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for your comments and feedback! Here's another way I'm finding the DX useful on the road:
> 
> For a frequent traveller, I have the world's worst sense of direction. I rely heavily on maps and my GPS. And over the years I've collected a folder of PDF files, of maps and directions to get to the various places I frequent around the country.
> 
> ...


You just sold me on a DX. Now I need to convince the husband.


----------



## karlm (Jul 21, 2009)

Great report, Harvey. Less GPS for us.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Harvey said:


>


This picture scares me. What if the plane suddenly experiences a bit of turbulence? 

That coffee is right next to the Kindle, and then...


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice photos Harvey! Though like some have said, I'd be scared to put my Kindle DX next to an open coffee cup on a flight  
When you're traveling around, do you put a case on your Kindle when handling it through the airport or on the plane or whatnot? To prevent all the scuffs from traveling...I try to leave my Macbook covered in a plastic shell case when I travel due to that grime factor.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a K2 and thought that I would get a DX for home use. I ordered it half expecting that I might return it and not be impressed ..... Well that didn't happen. I find I only use my DX. It is a little tight in my purse, but so worth it. I suggested to my son, that he might want my K2, he has a K1 - but no, when he saw the DX, he wants one too. I have decided to keep the K2, for smaller purse days - but I do love my Dx.


















I have never been asked to remove my DX from my purse by airport security. But I have only had it for a short time, so I have only been through security twice


----------

